# What temperature is your shrimp tank at?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never kept a strictly shrimp tank, but this time I'm planning to do that with my ADA Cube. Just wondering what temperature you shrimp folks have your tanks at? Mine is in my home office in the basement so currently it's 66 F in the tank. I do have 3 otos in there while it's going through its diatom phase. The tank has ADA AS Amazonia substrate, a Tom Rapids canister filter, and by the end of today an LED light array and CO2 injection via a diffuser. It's currently growing a variety of plants, but mainly HC. Should I get one of the mini Hydor heaters for it? Or a ViaAqua 7 w?

Oh and if you heat/chill your tank, please post the types of shrimps you have and what temp you're running it at.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

crystal 72 

cherries used to keep em at 75


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

75 for both tanks (RCS/Cherries & BCS/Yellows)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep my CRS tank at 24 celcius for breeding reasons however I visited a members house that had CRS breeding like rats, it was kept in a shed outside in the middle of winter and the tank was definately cold.

All my shrimp tanks are kept at 24 usually.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So, so far, I'm 9 - 10 degrees F below average...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My tanks are at room temp. They usually average 23 - 24 (not 34) degrees.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> My tanks are at room temp. They usually average 23 - 34 degrees.


I hope that was a typo Stuart...34 degrees...wow...you probably meant 24?  Either way, my house sits at 21 because I can't stand it any warmer. Any warmer than that, I'd have to sit around in my underwear and I don't think anyone wants that image in their heads.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO, most dwarf shrimp species will do well in low 20C~  What kind of shrimps are you planning to keep?


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

I keep my crs & cbs tank at 25 c .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> IMO, most dwarf shrimp species will do well in low 20C~  What kind of shrimps are you planning to keep?


Low 20's was what I was aiming for, but as you'll see once I put up the pic in the journal, the new light doesn't generate any heat, so it's at 19 or so, maybe 18 at night. I'm hoping to get some blue tigers, or my rili's. I have this thing for blue shrimp.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i keep my chery tank at 22-23 C


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are keeping oebt definately cooler water, rili can definately handle cooler water aswell, frank had his cherries in a tub outside in the summer... I am sure the temp dropped down to low 10's on some nights...

Also I just stated that the tanks in the outdoor shed with CRS were alot colder than any shrimp tanks I have ever felt and yet they were teaming with shrimps which kinda throws out the theory that bee shrimps need warmer water to breed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I remember you telling me about that shed. But being a fancy shrimp n00b (I've only ever had cherries and amanos, and both those I had in tanks which varied from 25 - 30 (yes, you read that right, I had some Cherries in the discus tank until they were all picked off), so I know those are pretty tough.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I keep my yellows, cherries, tigers, and serettas at 72-74 degrees Farenheit, and they are all berrying


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

I keep my CRS at 70 and below sometimes 68. PFRS 70-74 same with my Blue pearls, rilis, and snowballs


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kept my RCS & CRS at 23-26 most of the time


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I keep my crystal reds and blue pearls at 22C and the crystals breed like crazy!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for the majority of my tanks, when choosing the temp, i aim for something that is above the max ambient temperature. I would have had my shrimp tank at 20, but in the summer when cooking the kitchen gets a bit warmer. this way when the temperature gets really high, the shrimp wont be as stressed


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep my red cherry shrimps at room temp 22c (no heater). They breed and breed.

I also had a small heavily planted tank placed on a basement window sill with no heater, the cherry shrimps lived for two years, no breeding observed.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

unheated, all species -cherries, bumblebee, blueberry, blue pearl, yellow, crystal red and japonica (amano). Summer temps go to 23C in some tanks, and down to 18C in winter.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for all the responses so far. I'm convinced that I'm going unheated then. I didn't really want to stick a small heater in such a tiny tank.


----------

